# Mothers CMX Ceramic Spray Coating



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

I've seen a few positive videos of Mothers CMX ceramic spray coating over in the States and after finding it on eBay UK (link below) decided to give it a try.

After the first application this evening, I'm very impressed so far! A few sprays on a microfibre applicator pad, spread evenly over a panel, a few minutes of waiting and finally a buff off with a plush microfibre.

I applied this to paint, glass, plastics and wheels and all feel very slick to the touch, and the paint looks great - very glass-like!

Signs from the videos I've seen are that like most ceramic coatings, the water behaviour will be epic! 










Link to Mothers CMX on eBay UK (acc4u)


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You can get this from a sponsor as well (Motorgeek)

My car currently has Megs HCW on it, so still waiting to try mine out. Good to see it’s easy to use. Thanks.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks fantastic!

Really nice motor too


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

These new products are slowly entering Oz stores too. We have Mothers CMX but at $60 (a little over 32 quid) it's more expensive than a tin of Fusso Coat! I swear if more locals here were into clean cars, most detailing companies would instantly become rivals to Apple and Microsoft with the prices they charge. Double UK prices and almost triple US prices for the same product


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Bulkhead said:


> These new products are slowly entering Oz stores too. We have Mothers CMX but at $60 (a little over 32 quid) it's more expensive than a tin of Fusso Coat! I swear if more locals here were into clean cars, most detailing companies would instantly become rivals to Apple and Microsoft with the prices they charge. Double UK prices and almost triple US prices for the same product


Sounds like a business opportunity for you....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good. Be interested to see the water behaviour and longevity of it :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

indeed with all these spray coatings it's so much easier to have a nice looking car.

too bad i cannot get one of these bottle in my country. but well..


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

How is it on the plastics? It darken them abit?

I use Carpro Reload just now, but looking at replacing it as bottle is out of date. I use it on all surfaces too, so like the look of this.

The mothers bottles are good value at 710ml. The place you bought it is near me in Greenock.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

donnyboy said:


> How is it on the plastics? It darken them abit?
> 
> I use Carpro Reload just now, but looking at replacing it as bottle is out of date. I use it on all surfaces too, so like the look of this.
> 
> The mothers bottles are good value at 710ml. The place you bought it is near me in Greenock.


Yes, the matte black plastics and rubber trim are a nice deep glossy black - no trim restorer required!
The only thing I'd be concerned about is the solvent carrier damaging the plastics over time, but I'm no expert on that 

I liked Reload and still have most of a litre bottle of it; I seem to remember a nice glassy look but not much in the way of beading from it.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Richard1 said:


> Yes, the matte black plastics and rubber trim are a nice deep glossy black - no trim restorer required!
> The only thing I'd be concerned about is the solvent carrier damaging the plastics over time, but I'm no expert on that
> 
> I liked Reload and still have most of a litre bottle of it; I seem to remember a nice glassy look but not much in the way of beading from it.


Yeah Reload looks great, glassy like you say, but after a month and a few washes, the initial intense beading/repelling of water has diminished.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

I added a second coat of CMX this evening which has increased the gloss even further 

Looking forward to some rain now to see the beading!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking really good :thumb:


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

I thought I'd take a few photos of the water behaviour of CMX as it's been raining a lot today - however after driving home (no more than 40mph) the rainwater was all but gone!
The wheels were totally dry, and paintwork mostly so with some tiny beads left on the paint!









Paintwork beading









Chrome trim beading









Black plastic trim beading


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh come on. the rain in there is so.. clean?!

i it's raining here, it's mud and mud.. everywhere!

p.s. awesome beading, btw.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

There is some talk about CMX causing your towels to become hydrophobic. Did your application towel take on magical powers and needed to be thrown away?


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

tosh said:


> There is some talk about CMX causing your towels to become hydrophobic. Did your application towel take on magical powers and needed to be thrown away?


I actually read about that earlier today too! I'm doing a detail on Sunday so will see how the cloths and towels that I washed along with the CMX ones fared.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> How is it on the plastics? It darken them abit?
> 
> I use Carpro Reload just now, but looking at replacing it as bottle is out of date. I use it on all surfaces too, so like the look of this.
> 
> The mothers bottles are good value at 710ml. The place you bought it is near me in Greenock.


Had no idea that Auto Cruisers sold that. Not been in there for years, will need to take a look at their stock.

OP, that beading is fantastic!


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Del-GTi said:


> OP, that beading is fantastic!


Cheers 

The beading is holding up well so far through today's nasty weather!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Del-GTi said:


> Had no idea that Auto Cruisers sold that. Not been in there for years, will need to take a look at their stock.
> 
> OP, that beading is fantastic!


I ordered on eBay on Thursday and got it on Saturday. Didn't get a chance to use it though!! :wall:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

How can this be? True ceramic it says on the website but how can a real ceramic be in spray form? The product would surely block the sprayer when left to stand between uses?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice photos!  

Good focus control on the reflection in the bead, and nicely judged use of shallow depth of field. :thumb: 

Looks like CMX is performing well, too. Thanks for sharing your results! 

- Steampunk


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Steampunk said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> Good focus control on the reflection in the bead, and nicely judged use of shallow depth of field. :thumb:


Thanks! It doesn't look like it but I actually took these with my iPhone - the XS Max camera is a big step up from the 8 plus I had before it!



The Doctor said:


> How can this be? True ceramic it says on the website but how can a real ceramic be in spray form? The product would surely block the sprayer when left to stand between uses?


I would imagine the SiO2 and TiO2 are suspended in a carrier that evaporates when sprayed out? Not a chemist though! 



Richard1 said:


> I actually read about that earlier today too! I'm doing a detail on Sunday so will see how the cloths and towels that I washed along with the CMX ones fared.


Just an update on this - yes towels absorb it and are affected. Several of my microfibre cloths as well as drying towels that were washed with the cloths are now very hydrophobic  hopefully it will wash out with repeated washing but otherwise they'll have to go in the bin, there's not much use in a drying towel that doesn't actually soak up water.

On another note, I decided to go with a full fat ceramic coating and applied CQUK to my car yesterday, so CMX has been relegated to a trim and arch 'dressing' for now, something I think it will do very well at. I may use it again as a ceramic refresh in a few months though, but on the whole I was impressed with CMX.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, I’ll use new Costco towels whenever I’m using CMX and get them in the wash straight after.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I put a coat of this on both cars at the weekend. Used the MF applicator method from a a couple of videos I'd seen. Will try wipe on/wipe off if I do another layer next time.

Did paint, all glass and black plastics, so will see how it performs. There was no prep. Just a strong wash, dry, then apply.

Was a sunny day and both cars are white. Wife's car has a black roof and it streaked abit on that. Did it later once it was cooled down abit.


----------

